# New York Expat Male



## kwams5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,
31 yr old male from New York recently arrived in HK for work (finance) and play.

Curious to expand my social circle as I have no contacts here outside of work; would like to grab a coffee/drink with fellow expats. 

Cheers
K


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

My name is Mike and I just moved here from LA about a week ago. Would love to watch some MLB or NFL games with some fellow Americans if we can find bars that show them (be warned that I'll be rooting against the NY Giants and the Yankees if they play, but all in good cheers =) ). I think I've been to a bar in Causeway Bay that showed American sports. Let me know if you're interested..


----------



## kwams5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply. Happy to grab a beer and watch some baseball/football. Miss it already. Funny, I'm a Jets/Mets fan (try not to laugh) and I probably hate Yanks/Giants more than you do.

Anyway, let me know a good time & location.

K


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

You hate the NY Giants and the Yankees? I think we can be best pals =) I'm recovering from a flu at the moment (I always get sick when I'm in Hong Kong; usually happens about a week after arrival.) I will let you know soon =) Where are you staying?


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Excited to watch MLB /NFL -- and even better, would love to watch some college football. Let's figure out places (and reasonable times) where we can do that?

Jeff


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think there is a bar in Causeway Bay that might show some American sports, but I need to ask my friend what that place is called. I remember watching a bowl game there. It was not live though. When is everybody free to do this? I might need a couple more days to get over my flu, but I'm definitely down for something in the near future.


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey is any of your down to hang out Sunday night? I don't think they'll have any live game on but may be they'll have something.


----------



## kwams5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunday night works. Would rather find a bar though that has the games live. I'll look into it...please do the same. Thanks.


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll try to look around. I went to a place called Inn Side Out (or the place right next to it, but I think they are owned by the same people?) and asked them about it. It seems they only show the important games when it comes to American Football and Baseball. I'll keep looking though.

Another problem is that there probably won't be any NFL or MLB live Sunday night in Hong Kong because of the time difference. Most of the NFL games this coming Sunday are played at around 1 pm or 4 something pm Eastern Time, which means 1 am or 4 something am Monday here. There's Sunday night Football, but that's going to be Monday morning also. There are similar problems with MLB games.

In any event I'm down with just hanging out and meeting people. Let me know =)


----------



## kwams5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Might be short notice but pretty sure "the wheel" in soho will have the notre dame/mich game currently playiong. Maybe meet there for the 2nd half?


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

I dont' think I can make the Notre Dame game in time =( It's okay, let's try this again next weekend? We'll plan a little bit ahead next time. Don't worry, we still got plenty of football left.


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi K, there is a Cal v. Ohio State game this coming Sunday at 7am, do you know if the Wheel will be playing it? If not I can call to find out. I'm a UC Berkeley alum so I'm definitely interested. If that's too early, there are a number of other games later in the morning on the same day.

There is also a Boise State v. Air Force game Saturday at 8 am if you rather to Saturday.


----------



## kwams5 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sure. Pretty sure the wheel streams it from a laptop onto a tv so if you call ahead to request it, I'm sure they'll be fine. Let me know..prefer Sun. morning.


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay let's say tentatively Sunday 7 am? I'll confirm later (need to make sure I won't have any commitment).

Anyone else who is interested is more than welcome to join us!


----------



## DJax622 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey K, so are we on for Sunday 7 am, the Wheel?


----------

